# 'nother portal bug



## George Dawes (Nov 11, 2009)

If I go into portal options and enable/disable some sections then rearrange them, choose 'save changes', change to 6 topic instead of default 10 and go back to the portal everything stays the same.  If I then go back into portal options everything has reset to default (although 6 topics instead of 10 is still selected, but ignored).

Not a cookie issue, anyone else got an idea?


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2009)

I just tried it. It's as you say, I tried 20 articles on the modern portal and it still stays at 10. But it doesn't really affect much, I don't see why you would want to view older articles. Maybe it stays at 10 to reduce lag caused by the NSMB Wii effect


----------



## George Dawes (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to reduce it to 6 from ten, but that is the secondary problem - the main problem is being unable to reorder/disable certain parts of the portal.

Thanks for verifying the problem.


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 4, 2009)

seems fixed now anyway, cheers.


----------



## casidepro (Dec 5, 2009)

i also have this problem


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> seems fixed now anyway, cheers.








It isn't fixed for me.


----------

